# T7i or SL2 for small travel DSLR?



## photoflyer (Apr 15, 2018)

I want a small DSLR to take along on business travel.   The SL2 looks perfect for 549 but I have tons of airline miles and can get a T7i for 115k miles.  Small size ui key but it looks like the T7i is not much bigger. Thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2018)

YES, both are rather small d-slr bodies. I dunno...what are the European names for those models? Look at DxO mark.com for comparisons of technical image quality and image result specs, using the European model names.

Carol_H has a similar question posted today at indecision    involving the SL2 and the Canon T6i.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 16, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> I want a small DSLR to take along on business travel.   The SL2 looks perfect for 549 but I have tons of airline miles and can get a T7i for 115k miles.  Small size ui key but it looks like the T7i is not much bigger. Thoughts?



I'll vote SL2 but *mirrorless* is smaller and lighter and better for travel - M6, M100, M50, etc
and they can easily use the big DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 22, 2018)

The SL2 and T7i have the same sensor.  Image performance will be identical.

What's different is the T7i has a 45 auto-focus points vs. the SL2's 9 auto-focus points.  The T7i's "burst" speed can shoot at 6 frames per second vs. the SL2's 5 frames per sec.

Here's the comparison table:

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/came...bel/canon-eos-rebel-dslr-comparison-chart.pdf


----------



## ac12 (Apr 22, 2018)

Here is a comparison of the 2 cameras.
Canon SL2 vs Canon T7i Detailed Comparison

I would not overlook a mirrorless for compact travel.
Example, the Olympus OM-D E-M10 + 14-42 EX pancake lens.  This is small and compact, about the size of a medium size P&S.  The E-M10 is 100 grams lighter than the SL2, which is 80 grams lighter than the T7i.  The body sizes are similarly smaller.
The catch is that most mirrorless do not do action/sport as well as dSLRs.  Some are better than others.

My own "tweener" / travel camera is an Olympus OM-D E-M1 mk1 + Panasonic 12-60.  
It is a smaller/lighter option to my D7200 + 18-140 lens.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 23, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Here is a comparison of the 2 cameras.
> Canon SL2 vs Canon T7i Detailed Comparison
> 
> I would not overlook a mirrorless for compact travel.
> ...




right, do not overlook mirrorless for compact travel

mirrorless and '*pancake*' lens are smaller and lighter ... and can easily use the big DSLR lens
and some *mirrorless* do "action" photos pretty good ... with 20 year old lens !
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 23, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a comparison of the 2 cameras.
> ...



The SL2 (and the SL1 before it) was the “most compact” DSLR camera body in the industry.  But using “compact” and “DSLR” in the same sentence is a bit of an oxymoron.  No DSLR is really all *that* small.   No DSLR is going to fit in your pocket (unless you’ve got really baggy clothes with enormous pockets).

The “body” of a mirrorless camera will certainly be much smaller.   But while you can get point & shoot cameras that have lenses that retract into the body when you power them off... any camera with a removable lens doesn’t have lenses that fold flat.  Even a mirrorless camera will have some bulk (but considerably less than a DSLR).

There’s a “right” camera for everything.   The priorities for portraiture are different than the priorities for action photography which are different than the priorities for landscape or architecture ... the list goes on.

If I wanted camera *just* for travel... a mirrorless system might be high on the list of options.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 24, 2018)

BTW, depending on how you travel, even the SL2 may be too big to pack in hand carry.
I've been on business trips where all I could take was a small P&S.  First priority on my hand carry was my work computer, so there was no room for a dslr.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2018)

I was recently on a 7 day trip, Iowa to California and back by train.

I took a DSLR, a 4k action camera, and my Samsung Galaxy Sky cell phone and a clip on wide angle/macro lens.
99.9% of what I shot was video. 75% of the video was shot using the DSLR.
I had a monopod that has 3 fold out feet and a pan tilt fluid head, and a Rode external mic that I could plug into either the DSLR or the cell phone.
I also had some other mounting accessories for the cell phone and the action camera.

On my next trip I will be leaving the DSLR at home. 
My cell phone will be my primary travel camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 25, 2018)

Update.  I used the miles and got the T7i.  I really liked the size of the SL2 but the T7i is only a bit larger and I have so many miles I thought I would save the $ 550.  

It arrived yesterday and it looks like it is going to be a great compliment to the 6D mark II and easy to take on trips.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 30, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Update.  I used the miles and got the T7i.  I really liked the size of the SL2 but the T7i is only a bit larger and I have so many miles I thought I would save the $ 550.
> 
> It arrived yesterday and it looks like it is going to be a great compliment to the 6D mark II and easy to take on trips.
> 
> Thanks for the input.




OK. good the T7i is working fine and you saved money
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 30, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Update.  I used the miles and got the T7i.  I really liked the size of the SL2 but the T7i is only a bit larger and I have so many miles I thought I would save the $ 550.
> 
> It arrived yesterday and it looks like it is going to be a great compliment to the 6D mark II and easy to take on trips.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



That was going to be my suggestion. The T7i. They are so close in comparison, except size, and you can get it with no money out of pocket. Kind of a, "no brainer". Let us know how you like it. 

I have the T2i and there really isn't any improvement until I upgrade to the 6i or 7i. Or go down another line. Would love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 30, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Update.  I used the miles and got the T7i.  I really liked the size of the SL2 but the T7i is only a bit larger and I have so many miles I thought I would save the $ 550.
> ...



RR
We use the T7i as the high school yearbook camera.
The two biggest practical upgrades from the T3 and T5 are:

Better low light capability.  The T3/T5 max at ISO 6400, the T7i can go up to 25600.  So even without having to use a fast prime, we can shoot indoors or night games (under light) easily.
The swiveling back screen, allows high and low angle shots, without having to use a ladder or stool to go up or lay on the ground to go low.
The T7i follows the control layout of the T3/T5, so it is easy to move between cameras.

There is another camera you should look at, the *77D*.
The 77D is essentially a T7i with a different control layout.   For the school, commonality of controls in a pool gear environment was more important.  But for you as an individual, I would look at the 77D as an alternative to the T7i.  Personally, I would go with the 77D over the T7i.


----------



## photoflyer (May 1, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on it.



@ac12 provided interesting thoughts on the 77d vs the T7i.  I think the 77D was more miles than I wanted to spend but would have a layout akin to my 6D mark II.  But I mastered the T5 first so it is not a big problem to switch back and forth.

I have the T7i and the kit lens with me on a business trip right now here in Port Hueneme, CA. 

I think this will work out well.  Here are a few "walking around" shots from this evening.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

those picture taking t7i ??? it doesnt look good enough to me


----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> those picture taking t7i ??? it doesnt look good enough to me



Must have been the photographer.


----------



## ac12 (May 20, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> those picture taking t7i ??? it doesnt look good enough to me



You have much more to learn, before you can criticize.


----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2018)

ac12 said:


> You have much more to learn.



Don't we all?


----------



## ac12 (May 20, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > You have much more to learn.
> ...



Yes we do.
Some more so than others.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2018)

Not good? Huh. I saw the pics and gave the post the "Winner" badge, which I seldom do. Then I scroll dien and see a comment that the pictures are, somehow, not "good enogh". That makes no sense to me; the pics are beach walkabout shots, which is not always an easy type of shoot to do.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

Maybe i just new and no expert look ,


----------

